# 70's lund 14' v-hull. ... first boat



## 87tpita (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone. Been searching the forums for awhile now and up until today the only fishing boat I had was an inflatable sea eagle Se9... picked up a late 70's lund today 14' deep v hull. ... gator pivoting trailer with newer tires and bearing buddies. ... the boat came partially modified with 2 benches removed 3 swivel seats decked with marine plywood. . 6up Johnson with original stand (which is super cool.imo) a 40# Minn kota power drive. .. she has lights for night fishing and I just fixed the trailer lights... plans are 're paint of trailer and boat. .. new carpet.. side storage ... live well... and possibly a small stereo. ... got her for $600 which I think was pretty decent. ..excited to get started on this project and will keep you updated with progress pics


----------



## PBRMINER (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks like a good deal! Just a quick tip... Krylon Fusion spray paint will brighten up that yellowed Trolling motor head nicely (just did my Friend's) Good Luck with it!


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks... use the krylon on interior plastic parts for my cars... love that stuff.....
so here is my paint plans. .... grinding everything down to bare metal or close.... epoxy automotive primer... and a single stage paint from duplicolor.... im in the middle of a mustang engine bay project and would like to use the same red paint if possible to save on cost... everything will be shot from a hvlp gun and this boat is only being used in fresh water and will be on the trailer 99% of the time.... also .. only the portion that is currently red will be painted..... thoughts on this game plan are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wango (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like a cool project, I would say definitely worth all of 600, good luck with it


----------



## Ail (Aug 11, 2014)

I guess the $700 I paid for my boat/trailer wasn't as bad as I may have been thinking. Same size boat, but mine is a flat jon. I didn't get the cool engine stand with my 9.5hp Evinrude, but I did get not one, but two working trolling motors! :mrgreen: 

Looks like a good project. Good luck with it!


----------



## rscottp (Aug 11, 2014)

I think you got a great deal but I have a lund fetish. Looking forward to seeing how she turns out.


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 12, 2014)

Great deal on that. I had a 14ft lund, they are great boats. Mine was a 76, sold it for $1200, 3 years ago, buyer came with the money in hand, not a bicker. Mine was blue which personally I think looks nicer than the red. 
Tim


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies....... hoping the trailer will be in paint by the weekend. ... I've become very acquainted with my 4 1/2" grinder lately. ... can't say I'm huge fan.lol... sprayed some etching primer to stop the flash rust effect on the areas I've already sanded down. It definitely helps my motivation to see the smooth finish after applying the primer.... enjoying it so far


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 13, 2014)

Striped down the trailer a bit more today.... only had 3 bolts snap which was surprising since I didn't prep them..... license plate bracket bolts had to be cut and not going to be able to re-use it anyway. ... also I don't know much about trailers but is it normal to have multiple holes in the frame to adjust the axle position?


----------



## sworrior (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like a fun project. Im actually stuck on how to mount my bow mounted trolling motor. How was your front platform built? I need to build something flush to the top of the hull, but im worried about the torque of a 55lb motor ripping apart anything I make out of wood. Any thoughts?


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 16, 2014)

Mine was bolted to a 3/4" thick platform of plywood that was added to the bow in order to make it flat with the gunnel.... 3/4" plywood and 1/4" or 3/16" lag bolts and that trolling motor isn't going anywhere. .... here's a few pics









Got paint on the main trailer body....looks like craps but it was my first experience with anything like this... or a spray gun for that matter lol


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 19, 2014)

Making some progress. .....need to figure out the easiest way to get the transom and lower hull back to a somewhat clean aluminum look.


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 20, 2014)

the paint on the boat itself looks terrible. . Was trying to spot prime with etching primer but ended up covering a lot of paint. ..... figure it would get covered up after proper flash and 2 coats of high build then sealer..... but when the top coat went on you could see where the etching primer re-acted with the original paint..... not going to touch it till next season. ...


----------



## Pembroke36 (Aug 20, 2014)

The last pic looks pretty good to me. I found it was harder to paint a damn boat than I thought. I want to do mine over too because I tried to cut corners on the prep.


----------



## Ail (Aug 20, 2014)

I feel your pain. Painting and prepping is no joke and mistakes are easily made. Live and learn right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Pembroke36 (Aug 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363973#p363973 said:


> Ail » 20 Aug 2014, 20:53[/url]"]I feel your pain. Painting and prepping is no joke and mistakes are easily made. Live and learn right? :mrgreen:


Biggest problem I had ,and looking at 87t's pics he has the same, is the mess that is makes to do it right. To really strip and sand and then spray it is not possible at my house without causing some collateral damage.


----------



## One Last Cast (Aug 21, 2014)

hey dude,
painting is tough, but that thing looks much better now than when you got it!!! It's just a boat! 6 weeks ago, I put the first coat of flat paint on my duck boat. The next day, I put the second coat on and I thought it looked wayyy worse and I was kicking myself for even putting on a second coat, even though I knew it had to be done. After a few weeks of curing and seeing some weather, the paint has finally settled and it looks great. give it time, focus on the next steps and it will all fall into place! Gorgeous little boat, hull design can't be beat!


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 21, 2014)

It does look better now that its somewhat cured but it was definitely a good lesson learned. ... still happy with it all things considered. ....... and yes..... im considering putting a hitch on the foxbody .... a supercharged mustang pulling a matching colored boat and trailer would just be cool....... won't help catch fish but definitely turn a few heads...


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 24, 2014)

Stripped the green indoor-outdoor carpet off... plywood looked good so I reused it.... swapped over to a gray colored marine carpet


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 27, 2014)

Laid a coat of rustoleum hammered tone gray in the inside of the boat. ....


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Pembroke36 (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## 87tpita (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## rscottp (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks great. Almost ready for the water.


----------



## 87tpita (Sep 9, 2014)

're adjusted the tongue length and moved the axle for easier tilting of the trailer during a launch in shallow water. .. added and Attwood rod savers. .2 scotty baitcaster holdersI. .. a lowrance fish finder and the most important addition thus far... a cup holder for my coffee


----------



## 87tpita (Sep 17, 2014)

Hired a captain and the boat itself was great. ...


----------



## rscottp (Sep 17, 2014)

Boat looks great! Good luck getting your captains chair back.


----------



## 87tpita (Oct 17, 2014)

Rebuilt the carburetor and installed a new fuel pump..... just got some used red/gray/white starcraft seats.... took it out on lake Michigan. .... not recommended but she did incredibly well....


----------



## WPS (Oct 17, 2014)

87tpita said:


> Making some progress. .....need to figure out the easiest way to get the transom and lower hull back to a somewhat clean aluminum look.


Nice lookin' Lund!... You done a great job and it looks nice!.. I think the paint came out great too!

If you want to get the transom and the lower hull to shine, I will tell you what I have always done to aluminum..(just got done doing a 12' today)... But, it will take a little time and A LOT of elbow grease! :mrgreen: 

I've done this to trim on camper doors too when doing a restore, and on other aluminum trim.

I don't know if anyone here has done this, or don't know what they will say... But it doesn't hurt the aluminum.

I use ''Brillo Pads''!... It takes a lot of rubbing, but it will look like new!

I buy the ''cheap'' Brillo Pads at the Dollar General store... You get 10 in a box for $1.00+tax! :mrgreen: 

Do a test spot on the bottom, and see what you think!

Good-luck!


----------



## rusty2112 (Oct 31, 2014)

How did you come up with the measurements for the side boxes?


----------

